# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  اليابانيون يصممون مصعد يأخذ السياح إلى الفضاء

## هدوء عاصف

*


 أسعد الله أوقاتكم أحبائى الغاليين


 أعلنت  مجموعة من أفضل العقليات العلمية في اليابان أواخر الشهر  الماضي أنهم  بدؤوا في تنفيذ أحد أكثر أفكار الخيال العلمية روعة على  الإطلاق وهو  المصعد الفضائي، حيث يسعون لبناء مصعد سيقل الركاب مسافة 36000  كم في  الفضاء ليصل بهم إلى سفينة فضائية في مدار حول الأرض.
ويأمل  العلماء أن يستخدم هذا المصعد أيضا لنقل البضائع ونقل مولدات  الكهرباء  التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وإيصالها للأرض، وربما أيضا استخدامها  لإلقاء  النفايات النووية إلى الفضاء!!!





وسيكون  أحد أكثر هذه التحديات صعوبة هو الكابلات التي ستحرك هذا المصعد  للأعلى  وللأسفل، فكما يقول البروفيسور يوشيو أوكي مدير مؤسسة المصعد  الفضائي  اليابانية وأستاذ هندسة الآلات الدقيقة في جامعة نيهون أن هذه  الكابلات  يجب أن تكون أقوى بـ180 مرة من الفولاذ، وفي نفس الوقت تكون أخف  من أي شيء  نعرفه على الأرض لأننا نتحدث عن كابلات بطول 36000 كم حيث ستكون  مثبتة في  الأرض وتختفي في السماء لتصل إلى محطة فضائية ثابتة في مدارها  حوال  الأرض.
إذا فنحن نريد شيء أقوى من الفولاذ بـ180 مرة وأخف من أي شيء على الأرض  !!!





يعتقد  العلماء أنه يمكنهم تحقيق ذلك من خلال أنابيب الكربون فائقة الصغر  Carbon  Nanotubes، وهي جزئيات كربون تتشكل على شكل أنبوبة قطرها 0.5  نانومتر،  وهو ما يساوي 5 من مليون من متر. 
تخيلوا أنبوبة بهذا القطر؟!!!! وتصل قوتها لـ100 مرة قوة الفولاذ، وخفيفة الوزن.
وتبدا  التجربه من خلال ذهابك إلى محطة الانطلاق في مكان ما من المحيط، ثم تركب  المصعد فينطلق  بك لأعلى وترى الأرض تبتعد شيئا فشيئا، وفي خلال نصف ساعة  ستمر خلال  السحاب، ثم تبدأ في رؤية انحناء خط الأفق، بعدها بنصف ساعة أخرى  ستصبح في  الفضاء وستبدأ في رؤية النجوم حتى لو كنت في منتصف اليوم،  وستفقد حينها  تأثير الجاذبية.






وألهمت  الفكرة خيال العلماء حول العالم، بالإضافة لوكالة ناسا فبدؤوا سباقا  عالميا لتحويل هذه الفكرة إلى واقع. ووضعت اليابان ميزانية مبدئية لهذا  المشروع تصل لـ5 مليار جنيه استرليني




يعنى اللى بحب يقضى الويك إند فى المريخ مش صعبه 
 ورده لكل من مر من هنا
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه....حلوة منهم هالشباب الطيبة 

ياعمي ناس بدها تعيش وناس بتفكر بشي مهم 
عقول مخترعة 




مشكور هدوء 
ويسلموا على الوردة

----------


## Rahma Queen

احجزولي  مقعد بالله 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## دموع الغصون

عقليات تستحق الاحترام حقاً .. وينهم يجو يكملو الباص السريع بعمّان طلعت روحنا 
الناس بشو بتفكر ونحنا بشو بنفكر 
بصراحه ما بعرف لسا بحس هالشي خيال مابعرف لقدام شو ممكن يعملو 

هدوء لكل عضو ورده ولا ورده النا كلنا .. كلها ورده وحده يعني قصدك نشمها ورجعها متلا ؟؟ ولا هي وردة يابانية !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Icon26:  يا سلاااااااااااااام .. عالحالة هاي بنصير نطلع مصاري أكثر
 طيب ما حكولك إنهم طالبين سائق فئة رابعة ( عمومي ) + التكسي 
عشان نصير ننقل ركاب من الارض الى الفضاء 

وين تقديم طلبات التوظيف ..؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههه....حلوة منهم هالشباب الطيبة 
> 
> ياعمي ناس بدها تعيش وناس بتفكر بشي مهم 
> عقول مخترعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور هدوء 
> ويسلموا على الوردة



*صحيح محمد عقليات بتهتم بالإختراع والتطوير وبتفكر لقدام .. عقبالنا ما يصير عنا هالفهم!!
شكراً محمد ع مرورك الرائع*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> احجزولي  مقعد بالله



*الله يطعمك رحلة للفضاء رحمة  شكراً على مرورك نورتِ*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عقليات تستحق الاحترام حقاً .. وينهم يجو يكملو الباص السريع بعمّان طلعت روحنا 
> الناس بشو بتفكر ونحنا بشو بنفكر 
> بصراحه ما بعرف لسا بحس هالشي خيال مابعرف لقدام شو ممكن يعملو 
> 
> هدوء لكل عضو ورده ولا ورده النا كلنا .. كلها ورده وحده يعني قصدك نشمها ورجعها متلا ؟؟ ولا هي وردة يابانية !!



*والله يا دموع اليابانيين والغرب بشكل عام لما ما يلاقوا اشي يخترعوه بتلاقيهم بخترعو اشي مشان يخترعوه!
عندهم كل شروط الإختراع السليم ، عندهم الدعم المالي وما عندهم فساد ايضاً عندهم احترام للعقول البشرية وعندهم رغبة عارمة في التطوير دائماً ، احنا اذا بدهم يعملوا -تطوير حضري- بسرقوا نص المشروع!!!
شكراً لرأيك الجميل ومرورك الرائع وموضوع الوردة باين ، هي وردة لكل من مر من هنا ، يعني الك ولمحمد ورحمة ومعاذ 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا سلاااااااااااااام .. عالحالة هاي بنصير نطلع مصاري أكثر
>  طيب ما حكولك إنهم طالبين سائق فئة رابعة ( عمومي ) + التكسي 
> عشان نصير ننقل ركاب من الارض الى الفضاء 
> 
> وين تقديم طلبات التوظيف ..؟؟



*هههههههههههه يا معاذ خليتني اتخيل لو انو هالمشروع بالأردن كان تقدمله 3000 سائق عمومي متل ما حضرتك تفضلت وما قبلوا ولا واحد فيهم لإنهم رح يختاروا 10 بالواسطة وبس!!!!!
شكراً لمرورك معاذ منور كعادتك*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> عقليات تستحق الاحترام حقاً .. وينهم يجو يكملو الباص السريع بعمّان طلعت روحنا 
> الناس بشو بتفكر ونحنا بشو بنفكر 
> بصراحه ما بعرف لسا بحس هالشي خيال مابعرف لقدام شو ممكن يعملو 
> 
> هدوء لكل عضو ورده ولا ورده النا كلنا .. كلها ورده وحده يعني قصدك نشمها ورجعها متلا ؟؟ ولا هي وردة يابانية !!


لا يا دموع .. اناقضك الرأي ... لو يهيئولنا الضروف المناسبة للإختراع كان اخترعنا و صرنا احسن منهم ... لكن الماديات غير متوافرة ..لكن العقول موجوده 
يعني الفكرة يهيئلنا الضروف المناسبة و بس ... و رح تطلع ابداعات خيالية و انا على ثقة بهاذ الاشي ....(:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي غازي القسايمة هوووووون .. والله نور المنتدى بوجودكـ أي هيك من زمان إرجعوا عـ المنتدى خلينا نتفاعل .. والله إشتقنالكم يا صاحبي .

و انا معكـ بالفكره .. بتعرف غازي احنا العرب عنّا إبداعات وعنّا مهارات لكن المشكله ما في عنّا فلوس وما في دعم للعقول النيّرة من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال .

لكن الحمد لله عـ كل شي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

> لا يا دموع .. اناقضك الرأي ... لو يهيئولنا الضروف المناسبة للإختراع كان اخترعنا و صرنا احسن منهم ... لكن الماديات غير متوافرة ..لكن العقول موجوده 
> يعني الفكرة يهيئلنا الضروف المناسبة و بس ... و رح تطلع ابداعات خيالية و انا على ثقة بهاذ الاشي ....(:


*غازي كيف بتناقضني الرأي و أنا معك برأيك وما حكيت غير هيك 
نحنا ما عندنا امكانيات ما عندنا تحفيز أو رعاية أو دعم للعقول و الأفكار لكن عندنا قدرات عقلية وكفاءات علميه بتحدى فيها اليابان 
بس اهتمامات الأغلب بمجتمعاتنا العربية والأردني مقتصره بالحد الأعلى على كيف يخلصو يومهم وما يتبع من تفاهات 
منور المنتدى غازي و بنتمنى نشوفك من جديد لنتعرف على تفكيرك و آرائك بركي خالفنا بعض كتير بالرأي*

----------

